
Show HN: Quickly open and close the applications you use every day - jonathanthom
https://github.com/JonathanWThom/opener
======
jonathanthom
Hi there, I'm the author of this. This is obviously still a very young
project. It works pretty well for my purposes, but I would love some help
developing it into something more robust. I'm especially interested in help
from more experienced gophers; I write Ruby/JS for work so have not had as
much exposure to idiomatic Go.

